# Marc Emery's sentence reeks of injustice and mocks our sovereignty



## FruityBud (Sep 28, 2009)

After two decades as Canada's Prince of Pot, Marc Emery will surrender himself today in B.C. Supreme Court and become the country's first Marijuana Martyr.

Emery will begin serving what could be as long as five years behind bars as Uncle Sam's prisoner for a crime that in Canada would have earned him at most a month in the local hoosegow.

It is a legal tragedy that in my opinion marks the capitulation of our sovereignty and underscores the hypocrisy around cannabis.

Emery hasn't even visited America but he was arrested in July 2005 at the request of a Republican administration that abhorred his politics.

He is being handed over to a foreign government for an activity we are loath to prosecute because we don't think selling seeds is a major problem.

There are at least a score of seed-sellers downtown and many, many more such retail outlets across the country.

In the days ahead, once the federal justice minister signs the extradition papers, Emery will be frog-marched south to Seattle where his plea bargain will be rubber-stamped and he will be sent to a U.S. penitentiary.

For comparison, consider that the B.C. Court of Appeal last year said a one-month jail sentence plus probation was appropriate punishment for drug and money-laundering offences of this ilk.

The last time Emery was convicted in Canada of selling pot seeds, back in 1998, he was given a $2,000 fine.

In July, his co-accused Michelle Rainey and Greg Williams were given two years probation for conspiracy to manufacture marijuana.

They were indicted along with Emery for their role in what the authorities described as a

$3-million-a-year business.

Rainey, 38, worked for Emery from 1998 to 2005, helping him operate the B.C. Marijuana Party and his mail-order business.

The 54-year-old Williams took phone orders.

Emery flouted the law for more than a decade and every year he sent his seed catalogue to politicians of every stripe. He ran in federal, provincial and civic elections promoting his pro-cannabis platform.

He championed legal marijuana at parliamentary hearings, on national television, at celebrity conferences, in his own magazine, Cannabis Culture, and on his own Internet channel, Pot TV.

Health Canada even recommended medical marijuana patients buy their seeds from his company.

From 1998 until his arrest, Emery even paid provincial and federal taxes as a "marijuana seed vendor" totalling nearly $600,000.

He was targeted because of his success, targeted as surely as pot comic Tommy Chong  who spent nearly a year in U.S. jail because his son ran a company selling glass pipes.

Emery challenged a law he disagrees with using exactly the non-violent, democratic processes we urge our children to embrace and of which we are so proud.

"The same seeds I sold are being sold right in America," Emery complained. "The people in California are doing it the same way I did so there's a terrible hypocrisy at work here."

He's right.

Emery recently wrapped up a 30-city "farewell tour" of speaking engagements across Canada.

And, he's banking on the transfer agreement that allows Canadians convicted and jailed in America to serve their time here and take advantage of our very liberal early-release laws.

If that happened, he could be out within a few years. But Ottawa has regularly rejected drug offenders for the program and I doubt Emery will find any sympathy.

I suspect he's likely to moulder in a violent, overcrowded U.S. jail for probably his full five-year sentence.

"I'm going to do more time than many violent, repeat offenders," he noted.

"There isn't a single victim in my case, no one who can stand up and say, 'I was hurt by Marc Emery.' No one."

He's right again.

Emery is facing more jail time than corporate criminals who defraud widows and orphans and longer incarceration than violent offenders who leave their victims dead or in wheelchairs.

Whatever else you may think of him  and I know he rankles many  what is happening to him today mocks our independence and our ideal of justice.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/y8l38h6*


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 28, 2009)

I gotta say, I won't be losing any sleep over this one.


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Sep 28, 2009)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> I gotta say, I won't be losing any sleep over this one.


 
Do you not like the guy or what?  It is a terrible injustice to the man. I feel bad for him. He did taunt the gov't yes, but he doesn't deserve this.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 28, 2009)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> I gotta say, I won't be losing any sleep over this one.


you should.
whatever you think of him personally, it is bogus to condone injustice just because of who it is.

if the name was left off and it just said some seed seller was being extradited and is going to serve 5 years in a foreign jail in a country he's never set foot on, when he's broken no laws of his own country. people may think different.. but you can't. can't think different and condone it just cause it's Mark Emery.


yeah personally i think he's a douche, but i do not agree with what's being done, even if like some say he brought it upon himself.


----------



## Tater (Sep 28, 2009)

> I gotta say, I won't be losing any sleep over this one.



I'll remember that when something horrible happens to you.

This has nothing to do with his popularity or how you feel about him as a person, it has to do with the long arm of the United States invading the Canadian justice system and imposing its will on our citizens.  Everyone should have a problem with this.  Its complete bullhocky.  I thought we were a country unto our own and made our own laws.  Apparently I was wrong.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 28, 2009)

What a bunch of backwards ***, hypicrytical, horsehocky !!!!! 
unjustice for all, is more like it  !


----------



## AcesUp (Sep 28, 2009)

Just look at our federal government. Most of what they do is unconstitutional. This is just another example of our douche bags in DC over stepping their bounds. I think this guy is an idiot for taunting them, but Canada shouldn't send him here. Great, what do we get in the deal? We get to support his butt while he sits in jail. Wake up people and speak out. Tell all your tokin friends to also get involved, write letters, etc.



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=547320#post547320


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 28, 2009)

So are they going to incarcerate him in a state where marijuana is legal? Since he will be doing federal time he can expect to do 85% of his time. Some federal prisoners are released early but not anybody with a name as infamous as Marc Emery. This is why other countries hate America, our government thinks they rule the entire world and when other countries fold like this (no offense to Canadians) it gives them an even greater sense of power. I am not even remotely suprised by this action, and that just goes to show how much I've become used to this corrupt system.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 28, 2009)

It is truly messed up. When I saw him on tv saying he had made millions selling seeds I thought dude people pay attention when they hear about money. I hope he is out soon I know he is a big time smoker. Poor man. Dpending on where they put him it may be hard to keep the inmates from getting him stuff...lol:hubba:


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Sep 28, 2009)

Just saw this on Fox, and signed on here...This sucks


----------



## TexasMonster (Sep 28, 2009)

Fed time equalls 85% *IF* he does not lose any good time while inside. I also imagine that because they are letting him do a "self turn in" he is going to do his time in a "Cadillac" facility. 

Your right, that dont sound right at all, it is an injustice. I've never heard of him but I just got to these boards about grass.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 29, 2009)

TOUGH CRAP.

Look at Tommy Chong....he did his time and never cried. Look at Charles Lynch or Eddy Lepp. Noone standing up for them. Google is your friend.

Bottom line, dummy challenged the US damn well knowing what he was doing. Goes back to the old saying, "mess with the bull...."

I personally dislike dude and he got what he desevered. He deserved it by being a load mouth pothead not a political activist or anything of the sort. He tried to legalize to protect HIS income, not YOUR rights folks.

Cali, for instance, everyone thinks it;s all gravy out here, but folks are still getting busted and going to Federal Prison to this date. We know that if we flaunt it, like opening a dispensary, we all damn well know that at ANY GIVEN time, the Feds could come and lock us up for years.


Sure it sucks, but that is reality. Until the Feds change the laws on the books, it will be more of the same.

If you go "Big Time", the more stealth you should be, weather or not you are in a medical state or not. MMJ laws are a defense in court, not a "golden" ticket.

This clown harmed the MMJ movement, not improved it.


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Sep 29, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> TOUGH CRAP.
> 
> Look at Tommy Chong....he did his time and never cried. Look at Charles Lynch or Eddy Lepp. Noone standing up for them. Google is your friend.
> 
> ...


 
I couldn't disagree more Hal. Tons of people have stood up for Lynch. People protested against Chong going to prison. Isn't that called standing up for someone. And as far as Emery goes, he is a very involved activist whether its to make money or not. The dude has pumped hundreds of thousands of dollars into his acitvism, whether its for his own gains or not, which is all of our purpose (to GAIN our rights back), he has done a lot for the movement.

Should he have been smarter about the whole thing. No doubt. But he is getting f'd right in the a.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 29, 2009)

+Although I hate to seem almost anyone go to jail, this guy was bad ju-ju for the mj movement.

When the crowd you are targeting for selling your plan (this case) is the ultra-rich and elite members of soceity...the ones who control the media...money ect. we cannot have a public representitive like Emery.

...and you especially cannot have somebody attempting to capitalize AND attempt to be an activist too.

In my opinion, thats just like how "They" operate.



True Martyrs are NOT wealthy and Mr Emery is by all means...rich.
From weed.
Selling seeds online in my mind is the same as selling pot. Just less work.

Think about that one if you are one of the true non-profit types.


----------



## cubby (Sep 29, 2009)

I believe that is unfortunate that anyone can be locked up for involvement in a mj business, but this guy didn't get locked up for his legal challenges. He got locked up because he thought he could stand in Canada and tuant the U.S. As Hal has said "mess with the bull"....As far as Canada's soverienty, wake up! Canada's soverienty exists at Americas will. The day Canada fails to do as their told, Canada will cease to exsist. 
But on the bright side maybe he can be on Nat. Geo.'s show "locked up abroad"


----------



## Tater (Sep 29, 2009)

NorCalHal I agree with your view on Marc, and I personally don't like the guy but you need to realize this sets a very dangerous precedent for ALL Canadians not just the loud mouth dickheads like Emery.  The guy was a walking talking side show for sure.  But its scary to think that even if I comply with the laws in my country if the states don't like what I'm doing they can prosecute me.  That is beyond f'd up.


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 29, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

I am strongly against the American governments way of doing things. Our foriegn policy is basically do what we want you to do or we will come over there and do it for you. They have no respect for peoples rights no matter where they live. Our rights as American citizens have been trampled on at every opportunity. Every time some sort of crime is commited that makes national or worldwide headlines there is a new bill rushed through congress that ends up hurting the people rather than helping them. Just look at the patriot act.

:bong: :cop: :bolt:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 29, 2009)

Emery went on AMERICAN TV AMERICAN TV and flippantly thumbed his nose at our govt and more importantly, at THE MAN. Of course they're going to react w/ furious wrath and hostile intent. First rule of Fight Club is you don't talk about Fight Club. And what does this guy do, he broadcasts fightclub from south Texas to Alaska and everywhere in between, as well as online. Not smart at all... 

For a cannabis seed vendor he should know that u reap what u sow and he sowed just a little too much for his plate. Sorry...rectums and opinions, everyones gottem.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 29, 2009)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Emery went on AMERICAN TV AMERICAN TV and flippantly thumbed his nose at our govt and more importantly, at THE MAN. Of course they're going to react w/ furious wrath and hostile intent.


that's fine. it's not smart.. but it's also not illegal.  (*he also sent many seed cataloges to many governing officials to taunt them) 

i agree he was totally thumbing his nose at them, and also agree he's pretty dumb for doing so.. but he has every right to do so. 
 they're bending laws to get him.. how can some of you sit back and not care (and even support it) because of who it is they're doing it to?


yeah if he was just Joe blow seed seller, who never raised a fuss or tried to do stuff for legalization, they might not have gone after him.. that doesn't change or make it ok though


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 29, 2009)

Not meaning to pop anyone's bubble,:ignore:

     Perhaps you guys ought to look at it from a few other views if you can. 

   A good example of this is that the Feds have self created laws and run law enforcement far beyond what it's original concept was supposed to follow. :holysheep:

   In truth,  it is you and I that make our laws. We then ask our reps to make it into law. It is us, that have no control over the different entities like the ATF, the FBI, and others. They have become as illegal in their actions and punishments as any other criminal. 


   We the people,  are the one's that need to take back the reins you know. Have any one of you ever done a year ? 5 years will take the life right out of you. What ever became of a man having the right to try and redeem himself if he messed up ? Law enforcement and punishment have now become serious money making enterprises. Think I might be wrong ?  Well just go take a long, careful look at our penal system.

 nuff said, write letters, encourage others to write, and for the sake of our freedom PLEASE do vote.

  Did you guys know that if you planned a rally and spoke openly that our government is out of our control, you can be arrested and likely do some serious time just for speaking out loud on a topic that pissed the government off. They don't want to lose their money making projects, and they don't want us to put it up into public view, so ask yourself why ? and decide if you will stand with those of us who care about the quality of our lives, or just be another mouth injecting your lack of care every where you go.
 When the day comes that, (God forbid you find yourself terminally ill and in tremendous pain), you need some relief, and you have seen the harm that chemicals from the pharmacutical company's usually do, then you too might find yourself in a spot where you will want to be left alone to treat yourself as that really is your right.
 Well so much for my rant, I've been fighting for years and I am terminal. That of course was when I grew up. Thank Heaps, it's just my $0.02

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Tater (Sep 29, 2009)

Well said King, it is irrelevant whether or not you like Emery, the implications of this case are staggering.  It's unfortunate some are to naive to read behind the lines and see the underlying message, with well thought out posts like yours perhaps a view minds will change.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Sep 29, 2009)

*the last thing i want is to be shunned from this site.. im a very open person.. and it getsme in trouble sometimes but, you "country" america has the most retarded gov's... you guys may yes be a wealthy, "powerful" par say country but that doesnt mean you can do what ya want.. to take someone from there country and jail them in theres.. is not right at all.. same goes for taking oil over seas.. if america spent more time dealing with them selfs there would be a big change in the world.....*

*all i had to say thank you *
*LH*


----------



## Hick (Sep 29, 2009)

Lets keep it "marijuana related"..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 4, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> that's fine. it's not smart.. but it's also not illegal.  (*he also sent many seed cataloges to many governing officials to taunt them)
> 
> i agree he was totally thumbing his nose at them, and also agree he's pretty dumb for doing so.. but he has every right to do so.
> they're bending laws to get him.. how can some of you sit back and not care (and even support it) because of who it is they're doing it to?
> ...



kaotik, yer 100% correct and I am of the opinion that what the unconstitutional corrupt organization called the D E A  did was a blatant illegal hostile act of aggression to a foreign soverignty....BUT, and this is a big BUTT here... CANADA SAT BACK AND ALLOWED IT TO HAPPEN. Matter of fact, they aided the US D E A! The politicians up there had nothing to lose with getting rid of this marijuana merchant/politician/thorn in their sides and will sit back with less resistance when their politico's take over.


----------



## fishcabo (Nov 5, 2009)

Having the US incarcerate someone from another country that committed that crime in the other country isn't all wrong.  I totally disagree with the Emery deal but look at it from a different view.  What if he was building nukes to lob at us.  I am sure we all would have no problem locking that person up for life.  Having a powerful gov't does keep us somewhat safe from foreign takeover.  As far as the seed selling deal, it's a waste of our tax dollars.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 5, 2009)

My standpoint is this...
He knew the risks when he got into the business.
He has made tons of money from it
He threw it in the US's face and did give Canada a black eye (prolly why they stood back and let it happen)
He knew how tough we were on drug laws...everyone in the world knows that  From the stories of Columbia and our special forces going after escabar and people of the sort...he knew there was a great risk. period.
He made his bed now lie in it. He didn't do one thing to help our cause...except tick off the feds. Also his seeds sucked. 
I have no sympathy for the guy.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 5, 2009)

fishcabo said:
			
		

> Having the US incarcerate someone from another country that committed that crime in the other country isn't all wrong.  I totally disagree with the Emery deal but look at it from a different view.  What if he was building nukes to lob at us.  I am sure we all would have no problem locking that person up for life.  Having a powerful gov't does keep us somewhat safe from foreign takeover.  As far as the seed selling deal, it's a waste of our tax dollars.



as I previously posted...EXACTAMUNDO!!! I was just yinning the yang of my previous comment. F w/ the bull and u get the horns and agitate the sleeping bull Emery did. Not right he's in jail for slinging some god's finest beans but still...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 5, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> My standpoint is this...
> He knew the risks when he got into the business.
> He has made tons of money from it
> He threw it in the US's face and did give Canada a black eye (prolly why they stood back and let it happen)
> ...


Ayup...exactly bud...and thats the long and short of the matter. Not right he's in an AMERICAN jail, BUT NOT RIGHT compromising the seed vendor business either by blabbing about it. 

                   Much P&L my CannaFriends,

7greeneyes -  :joint:


----------

